# Wilfa Precision Brewer - Worth it?



## Walker29 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hello everyone. 
I am currently enjoying my V60 but also like to use my cheap Swan Filter machine as well when I am feeling lazy.

I have come across a good deal on a Wilfa Precision Brewer, I do really like their design but I'm wondering will this make better coffee than a cheap Swan filter machine (£25 Amazon etc Swan 750ml Programmable Coffee Maker with Anti Drip Function, 700w, Black https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00K7A3WR6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_fabc_09JGWTC3GMA02SJPCZ21 )

I only make enough for myself, max 400ml so the quantity isn't a dealbreaker

I suppose what I'm asking is, why is the Wilfa better?

Sorry if this thread is in the wrong place, please move accordingly.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Is the Wilfa tested down to 400mL? I thought ECBC/SCA (who test on extraction & repeatability) only tested down to half capacity, or 500mL?

The Swan is £25, some manual drippers cost more than that. None of the SCA/ECBC approved brewers are in this price range, or close to.

The Wilfa costs £350, the Swan costs the same as few packs of filters, seems that if you could afford the first one, you could answer your own question & not be heavily out of pocket? 

If there's no difference between your Swan & V60 (400mL V60s are so quick & simple to make, I wouldn't be expecting big gains from an auto brewer, whose advantage is larger brews), why would you think an automated brewer would be better than either?


----------

